# New Rainshadow surf blanks...



## basstardo

Found out from Dixie that Rainshadow has all new models of surf blanks coming out. Anybody had a chance to play with these yet? I saw a 1265 at Fishsticks over the weekend, but I thought it was an older one, but turns out it's on of the new ones. The ratings for the 1569's went up, and I'm curious how much difference they'll be from the current ones I have.


----------



## huckfinn38

*1569...*

Hopefully they found away to shrink handle diameter....To me the 1569 is like gripping a telephone pole. Size 26 Reel Seat. I guess I got use to my 22's on my WRI.


----------



## basstardo

I don't mind the handle size. I just put shrink wrap on it and I'm done. I have really big hands though. I found the Fusion's and FM's that I've tossed to be way too skinny for my liking with shrink wrap. They'd probably be OK with cork tape though. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Mark G

basstardo said:


> I don't mind the handle size. I just put shrink wrap on it and I'm done. I have really big hands though. I found the Fusion's and FM's that I've tossed to be way too skinny for my liking with shrink wrap. They'd probably be OK with cork tape though. To each their own I guess.


Same way- I usually put a short section of cork tape just below the reel seat and another down at the end of the butt near the cap- maybe 6" sections of cork tape- then heat shrink over the entire works on the WRI blanks. That way it thickens up the diameter where the hands are during the cast but does not add anymore unnecessary weight by cork taping the entire butt handle section.


----------



## phamf

Well I'm glad all of their 2 piece surf rods are even in length and they all have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## curtisb

Jebson38 said:


> Hopefully they found away to shrink handle diameter....To me the 1569 is like gripping a telephone pole. Size 26 Reel Seat. I guess I got use to my 22's on my WRI.


How about the old fiberglass rods. Those rods had butts that had up to a 2" diameter end on them. If you put a reel seat were most of you guys like it it would have to be a 28 or 30.

CB


----------



## Sandcrab

basstardo said:


> Found out from Dixie that Rainshadow has all new models of surf blanks coming out. Anybody had a chance to play with these yet? I saw a 1265 at Fishsticks over the weekend, but I thought it was an older one, but turns out it's on of the new ones. The ratings for the 1569's went up, and I'm curious how much difference they'll be from the current ones I have.


1265? Same rating as AS? If so, it's one of my favorite metal-slinging sticks. 

Sandcrab


----------



## basstardo

SUR1265F 
10’6” 2 pieces
15 - 25 line
2 - 6 lure
.925 butt
10.5 tip
Mod -Fast Taper
MH power
9.5 oz. blank weight

I don't know if that's the same rating as the AS, but that's what it is.


----------



## Sandcrab

Terry,

Thanks. Looks like their ratings are higher than AS. The AS 1265 is rated 1-3 oz with 2 oz being the sweet spot. I'll probably end up picking two blanks as part of my "Winter projects". 

Sandcrab


----------



## ScottWood

Jebson38 said:


> Hopefully they found away to shrink handle diameter....To me the 1569 is like gripping a telephone pole. Size 26 Reel Seat. I guess I got use to my 22's on my WRI.


The "old" 1569s take a 24.


----------



## basstardo

Yup, both of my 1569's have Fuji 24's on them. 

Hey man, where's my reel seats at?!


----------



## ScottWood

Oops, forgot to give 'em to ya this weekend. I'll catch up with you when I get home.



basstardo said:


> Yup, both of my 1569's have Fuji 24's on them.
> 
> Hey man, where's my reel seats at?!


----------



## basstardo

No biggie, I had my mind so focused on fishing I didn't even think about it. Give me a ring when you're back in town.


----------



## ScottWood

basstardo said:


> No biggie, I had my mind so focused on fishing I didn't even think about it. Give me a ring when you're back in town.


yea, I'll call ya. Can't do it now - I just lost m friggin cell phone!!!  Too much English beer! :--|


----------



## basstardo

ScottWood said:


> Too much English beer! :--|


The only good Guinness is proper Guinness from the UK.  Lucky bastage!


----------



## wayne fowlkes

I have a complete set of the new blanks coming from Batson. if you are interested in looking at them you can come by the shop. just call first. I spent a lot of money just for show & tell but this is what every one wants to hold it & having it your hand so you can see for your self if there is any difference in the blanks. I talked to Billy & he said that the blanks have more E glass in them which made them heaver & stiffer. as for the butt sections they stayed the same they did change the Ferrel. the blanks should be here by the middle of next week. give me a call 481-4107.
Wayne( Wayne's Custom Tackle INC.)


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

I have the new 1506 blank. It seems alittle stiffer to me. I also have 9 of the old 1502 blanks. If anyone needs one let me know. I'm trying to get the old 1418,1267,1087, and the 1088s. My supplier only has a few left.


----------



## basstardo

Thanks Wayne. I'll give you a call to set up a time to come out. Got some other stuff I'd like to talk to you about anyway.


----------



## wayne fowlkes

I now have 2500.00 of blanks for show & tell. If any one is intersted call me befor you decide to come over . The only blank that they back ordered was the 1569 & it should be here soon. I would list them but it would take for ever. 757 481 4207
wayne


----------



## Lightload

Stanley, I'll take one of those 1418's off your hands if you get any and the price is reasonable.

Lightload (Warden)


----------



## HellRhaY

anyone purchase a load of the 9ft'ers and 8'10ft'ers on sale?


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

Warden, Just got back from Hatteras and haven't call Kenny yet, Let you know by Monday. Stan


----------



## Lightload

Thanks, Stan.

Warden


----------



## wayne fowlkes

THE phone number is not correct it should be 757 481 4107


----------



## wayne fowlkes

I now have all of the surf rod blanks that Rain Shadow makes including the 1569 give me a call if you want to see any of these blanks. (757) 481-4107
Wayne


----------

